# Fluffy the Magnificent



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I just LOVE this plant mulching, fin and tail chomping eating machine


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fluffy is a very pretty fish. Not sure about those angels though, so maybe you just want to give them away (I know someone).


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Fluffy rocks - surprising that it dosen't think of itself as an Altum or Pleco


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Fluffy rocks - surprising that it dosen't think of itself as an Altum or Pleco


Probably still thinks it's a ghost knife!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Probably still thinks it's a ghost knife!


Tiger knife fish 

YouTube - Tiger Knifefish by AquariumPAEX.com


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yikes, lucky Fluffy isn't that skinny.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Tiger knife fish
> 
> YouTube - Tiger Knifefish by AquariumPAEX.com


That video is AMAZING. I would never have thought you could hand feed them. I'll give you $10 if you train that beast of yours to do that  Mind you, the one in that video wasn't three feet long and eight inches high


----------

